# YouTube tv screen freeze



## fattymcbuckles

So has anyone had any issues with streaming with the TiVo 4K on YouTube tv and had the video portion of the screen freeze while audio keeps playing? Was watch some football on ESPN last night and Sunday on Fox and this kept happening.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

So I now have it hooked up to Ethernet and have had no screen freeze on YouTube tv so it was a WiFi problem I’m guessing.


----------



## mschnebly

fattymcbuckles said:


> So I now have it hooked up to Ethernet and have had no screen freeze on YouTube tv so it was a WiFi problem I'm guessing.


WiFi is really flaky on these things.


----------



## Diacritical

fattymcbuckles said:


> So has anyone had any issues with streaming with the TiVo 4K on YouTube tv and had the video portion of the screen freeze while audio keeps playing? Was watch some football on ESPN last night and Sunday on Fox and this kept happening.


Same here. It's only the YouTubeTV app. All other streaming apps seems fine. I get plenty of bandwidth, no latency problems that I can see using the diagnostics on the router. I used to be able to get decent performance without freezing tethered from my phone, but the same defect is happening there. Something changed recently, and it's not the network.


----------



## Flebotomy

Diacritical said:


> Same here. It's only the YouTubeTV app. All other streaming apps seems fine. I get plenty of bandwidth, no latency problems that I can see using the diagnostics on the router. I used to be able to get decent performance without freezing tethered from my phone, but the same defect is happening there. Something changed recently, and it's not the network.


I am having the same issue here. Plenty of bandwidth, all other apps work fine. This is extremely frustrating.


----------



## Foogie

Flebotomy said:


> I am having the same issue here. Plenty of bandwidth, all other apps work fine. This is extremely frustrating.


If it is only the *one app* with problems it is unlikely Tivo is going to do anything about it considering it competes against Sling who they have a deal with and nowhere in their promotions do they mention YoutubeTV. You need to get YoutubeTV to fix it, the bug seems to affect Android 9 devices which is the most common version used worldwide but YoutubeTV is only US and Roku, FireTV and chromecast (in terms of budget/dongle devices) are more common in the US - which makes fixing the problem is less of a priority.


----------



## RodgerDJr

I had this same issue with two different TiVo Streams. I was able to take one back the other I had gotten too long ago so I still have it. I spoke with YouTubeTV and their suggestion was to downgrade the resolution. I have it at 480 and it works fine, but that is a short term fix for me. I have a ChromeCast with Google TV on another TV and I do not have any issues streaming at 1080. The video never freezes like it does with the TiVo. So it sounds like it is an issue with TiVo and the app maybe it is something with Android 9.


----------



## booyaka619

Google sent me a TiVo Stream 4K for free since I am a YouTube TV subscriber as part of a promotion they were running, and I'm also having this same issue and nothing I have tried has fixed it.

There's a lot of irony in Google sending out devices that can't even properly stream their services.


----------



## Jeff Mueller

Same. Got the free one yesterday. Not immersed.


----------



## solutionsetc

Just hooked mine (gift from Google) up last night. Initially I liked everything about it, until I tried YouTube TV. This is laughable!

It took the place of an old Nexus Player that had no issues with YTTV, but this thing is literally unusable.

Has there really been nothing forthcoming from either TiVo or Google in all this time?


----------



## SheepyC

fattymcbuckles said:


> So has anyone had any issues with streaming with the TiVo 4K on YouTube tv and had the video portion of the screen freeze while audio keeps playing? Was watch some football on ESPN last night and Sunday on Fox and this kept happening.


Same issue here. Have great network, new Samsung Smart TV and YouTube Tv app works great on it. Not so much on TiVo Stream 4k YT TV app. Video locks up in a few minutes. Not impressed.


----------



## SheepyC

SheepyC said:


> Same issue here. Have great network, new Samsung Smart TV and YouTube Tv app works great on it. Not so much on TiVo Stream 4k YT TV app. Video locks up in a few minutes. Not impressed.


Latest update seems to have fixed it.


----------



## moyekj

SheepyC said:


> Latest update seems to have fixed it.


Fixed for me too. I used YTTV extensively last night on TS4K playing back various recordings and didn't have any freezing issues.


----------



## john Barth

Sometimes YYTV freezes after a couple seconds, both audio and video. I get 200mbps+ on wifi speed test. Loading up another app then switching back seems to fix it. Seems kind of random. Software up to date.


----------



## Max Powers

Updated as much as possible, but this is happening to me as I type this. I tried TS4K a few months ago, never had this many issues! Do I have a bad unit, you guys think? 

YouTube is sometimes losing audio, until device and TV reboot, or some videos just freeze when I select them.


----------



## sakaike

john Barth said:


> Sometimes YYTV freezes after a couple seconds, both audio and video. I get 200mbps+ on wifi speed test. Loading up another app then switching back seems to fix it. Seems kind of random. Software up to date.


This describes my issue exactly. When launching YTTV immediately upon turning on my TV and soundbar, YTTV almost always freezes audio and video 1-2 seconds into whatever show is currently Live. If I switch to another app (usually Netflix) and let Netflix play for a few minutes, I am able to go back to YTTV and everything is then fine.

I have Ethernet to the TS4K via the USB-C port, so wireless is not the issue. Software is up to date. This is happening on both of my TS4Ks, but is not happening at all on YTTV via my Apple TV. While the workaround appears to work 100% of the time, it is still very annoying. If anyone has an update to this issue, please post.


----------

